# Packing Cases



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Please check our thread "28 days later" if you would like free packing cases and materials (export quality). We shall keep them until Thursday before binning them. You will need to collect them from Argaka.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Not really "bumping" this thread but we really do not want to dispose of all these packing cases, if someone can use them. At the moment we have four large cases and seven smaller ones (but there will be more when we finish unpacking). They are all flat pack so can be transported easily enough, and won't take too much room to store if you are not moving for a while. Ann is keen to clear the house, so please send a PM by the close of play today if you would like them. There is also some industrial strength bubblewrap and acres of packing paper.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Not really "bumping" this thread but we really do not want to dispose of all these packing cases, if someone can use them. At the moment we have four large cases and seven smaller ones (but there will be more when we finish unpacking). They are all flat pack so can be transported easily enough, and won't take too much room to store if you are not moving for a while. Ann is keen to clear the house, so please send a PM by the close of play today if you would like them. There is also some industrial strength bubblewrap and acres of packing paper.


Why not keep them effendi, for when you return to England, one day.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

virgil said:


> Why not keep them effendi, for when you return to England, one day.


Hi,

Have you read my posts? We love Cyprus and can't imagine returning to the UK unless it is to visit family. Tongue in cheek ...


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you read my posts? We love Cyprus and can't imagine returning to the UK unless it is to visit family. Tongue in cheek ...


Of course I've read your posts Martin, and I wish you both a long & happy retirement in sunny Cyprus but, 
as my ole mum used to say - you never know what's around the corner 

I don't know if you can watch this Mm, it's about a couple returning to blighty after having lived in Cyprus for 7 years:

BBC iPlayer - Escape to the Country: Series 11: Hampshire


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Touché turtle - I stand corrected. Never say never ... Sorry, but its been a busy couple of days.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

MacM can't return as Bexhill locked the gates behind him when he left.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> MacM can't return as Bexhill locked the gates behind him when he left.


Bexhill-on-Sea or 'Pathos' ... decisions, decisions, difficult one that


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

virgil said:


> Bexhill-on-Sea or 'Pathos' ... decisions, decisions, difficult one that


I hope that the fact that you put 'PATHOS' in commas means that you were being funny and dont really think its called Pathos


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Bexhill and MacManiac shall never be parted ... it's just I want to live in Cyprus ... I am deeply offended that anyone should think Bexhill would lock its gates and not allow me back in.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I hope that the fact that you put 'PATHOS' in commas means that you were being funny and dont really think its called Pathos


My sense of humour? will get me hung one of these days (sorry)


----------



## Lisa33 (Mar 29, 2010)

I know I've missed the deadline - but do you still have these boxes at all? I can collect this week!

Thx
Lisa


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Lisa33 said:


> I know I've missed the deadline - but do you still have these boxes at all? I can collect this week!
> 
> Thx
> Lisa


We do - but Argaka is a long way from Buckinghamshire


----------



## Lisa33 (Mar 29, 2010)

MacManiac said:


> We do - but Argaka is a long way from Buckinghamshire


LOL!!
Happily I am now in Paphos, - will have to update the profile!
I have a friend who is moving house & would be really grateful for the packaging boxes. It would be easier if I could collect one day during the morning? Could do tomorrow or Thursday if that fits in with you?

Thx
Lisa


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Lisa33 said:


> LOL!!
> Happily I am now in Paphos, - will have to update the profile!
> I have a friend who is moving house & would be really grateful for the packaging boxes. It would be easier if I could collect one day during the morning? Could do tomorrow or Thursday if that fits in with you?
> 
> ...


Tomorrow morning would be fine. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Lisa33 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks - got all the details! Will see you tomorrow, will call you to give you an approx time - should take 40 mins or so to get to you I think! Never been to Argake before!!

Thx again
Lisa


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

All packing cases gone to a good home. It was also good to meet you both, Lisa and Ann-Marie.


----------

